# Free Endlers for Pick Up Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am getting out of the Endler business and will give them away to a good home. Pet store will take them for feeders so I thought I would offer them to anyone in the DFW area who wants to take them off my hands. These were freeloaders that came in with the last club Amano Shrimp purchase and are prolific breeders. I am shutting down some of my smaller tanks to make space and time for a new high maintenance 40Gallon CO2 tank.

Pic attached but not a very good shot. They are fast and always moving.

PM me if interested.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

It appears they are spoken for. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah I saw this too late! 

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got a bunch of Endlers and even Albino Corys from Mike.

Thank you Mike!

Mike has about 10 ultra clean planted tanks in a dedicated spacious room. No tank has CO2 yet all the plants I saw fluorished, including those in a 90 gallon, 2 ft. tall tank with about 1 wpg of light. Amazing!

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

You're welcome Niko. I gave away 2 sets of Endlers, 1 bag of Cherries,12 cories to 3 different people. I received a plant that I always wanted to try, Limnophila Aromatica, Yellow Shrimp and some Lobelis Cardinalis.

Yellow shrimp went in a dedicated 10Gallon with 2 filters and lots of plants.

Can't say that I don't have CO2 anymore. Setup my 38Gallon tank with 2 new bags of Japanese dirt, Milwaukee pH controller, Duetto CO2 mister, check valve and planted it with the stuff I got today and some Echinadoras Brasilianos and Ludwigia Cuba. Running about 6.5 ph. Nitrates at .5. I will change water everyday untill ammonia reads 0. I am planning on 15 Cardinals, 5 Albino Cories (don't know where I'll get those) and 6 to 8 Otos. NO SHRIMP!!! I should get some Nanjenshen and Blyxa tomorrow to wrap it up. Rena II filter is due on Tuesday or Wednesday. I also moved some crypts from the 90 to the new tank. The 90 now has an area in front for fish to pull off the side of the road and relax.

Pictures forthcoming 

Mike

Don't eat the Yellow Shrimps.


----------

